# reef tank



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

i read the book (saltwater aquatiums for dumbys)and it recomended that i use a canister filter and a fluidiser bed for a reef tank-my question is can i direct the output flow from the canister filter into the fluidiser bed and than put the output of the fluidiser bed into the tank so there is only two tubes in the tank. i do not plan on having a sump tank and i dont want a million tubes stickin in my tank.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I have never seen anyone ever use a fluidizer bed in a marine tank.You might be able to get away with doing it that way. Check the flow rate on both it there is a big difference on the flow rates I wouldn't try it. What would happen is one would pump more water into the other. The canister filter might pump more water into the fluidizer bed then what it's intend for. Then the fluidizer bed would not function properly and not work to its potenal. I have only seen one fluidizer system on a tank and that was a freshwater tank. . On my reef system I have a hang on the back filter, a canister filter, UV sterilizer and protien skimmer(this is a gotta have in reef systems.) If I might ask why wouldn't you want a sump tank?


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

i do not want a sump tank because i want to keep it simple and a sump tank would meen more money plus i do not fully understand its use please feel free to explain it to me though


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

if your dont mind me asking if you have a canister filter what is to point of having a hang on power filter just more cords if you ask me.enless you are maintaining delicate species of fish i also dont see a need for a uvsteralizer on your tank


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

The reason way I have 2 filters is The hang on the back filter has all the carbon and bio-wheels in it. The canister filter has a filter cart. which helpssuck up all the floating depris in the tank. As for the UV sterilizer the water stay's clear all the time, but the purpose for the UV is to kill all the bacteria, diseases, and algea in the water. It works excellent when you get an out break of Ick in your tank. If you are going to start up a reef system I would get one so when something of that sort happens you can control it. Because in a reef system you can not use much in medicating with the delicate corals and inverts.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

thank you i will take that in consideration when i desine my saltwater aquarium


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I forgot to metion that the UV sterilizer, you dont need to keep it in the tank all the time. You can insert it when you see signs of bacteria, diseases, or algea.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I forgot to mention, since you say your going to start a 30 gal you wont need everything I have for mine(equipment) The reason I have all of this stuff on mine is because I have a 72 gal plus 20 sump, and I'm moving up to a 150 gal reef system. Sorry if you thought I meant you should get all that. It's not worth the money to even have a sump on a 30 gal.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

tanks


----------

